# SGH-I727UCLF5 OneClick Leak



## designgears

*SGH-I727UCLF5 OneClick Leak*
*WARNING: This is an untested leak and it contains bootloaders, rootzwiki and its staff are not responsible for your actions*.

*Thanks to our anonymous source for another great leak!!*

*Download*
_(torrent, *don't mirror this file*, *link to this post instead*, _DEABC2C0A29DD59C387453B159AF9730_)_

*Build.prop*


> # begin build properties
> # autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
> ro.build.id=IMM76D
> ro.build.display.id=IMM76D.UCLF5
> ro.build.version.incremental=UCLF5
> ro.build.version.sdk=15
> ro.build.version.codename=REL
> ro.build.version.release=4.0.4
> ro.build.date=Tue Jun 12 21:24:00 KST 2012
> ro.build.date.utc=1339503840
> ro.build.type=user
> ro.build.user=se.infra
> ro.build.host=SEP-79
> ro.build.tags=release-keys
> ro.product.model=SAMSUNG-SGH-I727
> ro.product.brand=samsung
> ro.product.name=SGH-I727
> ro.product.device=SGH-I727
> ro.product.board=MSM8660_SURF
> ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
> ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
> ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
> ro.product.locale.language=en
> ro.product.locale.region=US
> ro.wifi.channels=
> ro.board.platform=msm8660
> # ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
> ro.build.product=SGH-I727
> ro.tether.denied=false
> # Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
> ro.build.description=SGH-I727-user 4.0.4 IMM76D UCLF5 release-keys
> ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/SGH-I727/SGH-I727:4.0.4/IMM76D/UCLF5:user/release-keys
> ro.build.characteristics=default
> # Samsung Specific Properties
> ro.build.PDA=I727UCLF5
> ro.build.hidden_ver=I727UCLF5
> ro.build.changelist=707964
> # end build properties
> #
> # system.prop for surf
> #
> 
> rild.libpath=/system/lib/libril-qc-qmi-1.so
> rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
> persist.rild.nitz_plmn=
> persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=
> persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=
> persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=
> persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=
> persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=
> persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=
> persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=
> persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=
> ril.subscription.types=NV,RUIM
> DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1
> debug.sf.hw=1
> debug.composition.type=dyn
> ro.sf.compbypass.enable=1
> dalvik.vm.heapsize=64m
> dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate=1
> 
> #
> # system props for the cne module
> #
> persist.cne.UseCne=vendor
> persist.cne.UseSwim=false
> persist.cne.bat.range.low.med=30
> persist.cne.bat.range.med.high=60
> persist.cne.loc.policy.op=/system/etc/OperatorPolicy.xml
> persist.cne.loc.policy.user=/system/etc/UserPolicy.xml
> persist.cne.bwbased.rat.sel=false
> persist.cne.snsr.based.rat.mgt=false
> persist.cne.bat.based.rat.mgt=false
> persist.cne.rat.acq.time.out=30000
> persist.cne.rat.acq.retry.tout=0
> persist.cne.sync.swim.mode=false
> 
> persist.sys.hdmi.on=0
> ro.hdmi.enable=true
> lpa.decode=true
> lpa.use-stagefright=true
> 
> #system props for the MM modules
> 
> media.stagefright.enable-player=true
> media.stagefright.enable-http=true
> media.stagefright.enable-fma2dp=false
> media.stagefright.enable-aac=true
> media.stagefright.enable-qcp=true
> media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
> 
> #
> # system props for the data modules
> #
> ro.use_data_netmgrd=true
> 
> #
> # system props for SD card emulation of emmc partition
> #
> ro.emmc.sdcard.partition=17
> 
> # system prop for issue regarding writable directories(SDT)
> #
> ro.kernel.qemu=0
> #
> #
> 
> #system props for time-services
> persist.timed.enable=true
> 
> # System props for audio
> persist.audio.fluence.mode=endfire
> persist.audio.vr.enable=false
> 
> #camera changes..r.mewar
> persist.sys.camera.transform=0
> persist.sys.camera.connect=0
> #
> # system prop for opengles version
> #
> # 131072 is decimal for 0x20000 to report version 2
> ro.opengles.version=131072
> 
> #
> # system prop for Bluetooth Auto connect for remote initated connections
> #
> ro.bluetooth.remote.autoconnect=true
> 
> #
> # system prop for Bluetooth FTP profile
> #
> ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.ftp=true
> #
> # system prop for requesting Master role in incoming Bluetooth connection.
> #
> ro.bluetooth.request.master=true
> # system property for Bluetooth discoverability time out in seconds
> # 0: Always discoverable
> #debug.bt.discoverable_time=0
> 
> # System property for cabl
> ro.qualcomm.cabl=0
> 
> #
> # System prop for sending transmit power request to RIL during WiFi hotspot on/off
> #
> ro.ril.transmitpower=true
> 
> # system prop for adb_notification
> persist.adb.notify=0
> 
> # system prop for usb_notification
> persist.usb_mass_storage.notify=0
> 
> #
> # Simulate sdcard on /data/media
> #
> persist.fuse_sdcard=false
> 
> #
> # System prop for using landscape preview layout in camera
> #
> debug.camera.landscape=true
> 
> # for 480x800 panel
> ro.sf.lcd_density=240
> 
> #add camera sound property for KOR concept
> ro.camera.sound.forced=1
> 
> # Set default ringtone for Korea concept
> ro.config.ringtone=ATT_Firefly_Default.ogg
> ro.config.notification_sound=01_Sherbet.ogg
> ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg
> ro.config.media_sound=over_the_horizon_preview.ogg
> 
> # System property for SIM
> persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn=1
> 
> # System prop for qmi adb log
> persist.radio.adb_log_on=1
> 
> # Multimedia prop for Smart View
> media.enable-commonsource=true
> 
> # System proverty snapshot disable
> persist.radio.snapshot_disabled=1
> 
> # System property for UMS
> persist.ums.popup=0
> 
> # System proverty for sys info indication
> persist.radio.add_power_save=1
> 
> #
> # ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
> #
> keyguard.no_require_sim=true
> ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
> ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
> drm.service.enable=true
> ro.vendor.extension_library=/system/lib/libqc-opt.so
> dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=8m
> dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
> dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
> ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED
> ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.0_r2
> ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-samsung
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-att-us
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-att-us
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-samsung
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-samsung
> ro.error.receiver.default=com.samsung.receiver.error
> ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
> ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
> ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
> ro.config.ringtone=ATT_Firefly_Default.ogg
> ro.config.notification_sound=01_Sherbet.ogg
> ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg
> ro.config.media_sound=Media_preview_Touch_the_light.ogg
> ro.monkey=0
> ro.opengles.version=131072
> wifi.interface=wlan0
> wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15
> ro.secdirenc=true
> ro.secsddecryption=true
> ro.secfulldirenc=true
> net.bt.name=Android
> dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt


----------



## LordGeek

Most excellent .. thank you sir .. once again.

Question: shouldn't this be under the AT&T Skyrocket thread? LOL


----------



## Feyden

Simple. Fast. Brilliant. Many thanks.


----------

